# Heat working downstairs, but not upstairs, though fan comes on.



## Doc Holliday (Mar 12, 2011)

One system for both up and down, zoned, or two individaul systems? 

Do the furnace(s) in question have control boards, gas or electric? 

Red is power (hooked to "R" terminal at control board and stat), white is heat (hooked to "W" on both) green is fan (hooked to "G" on both). The only place that should have a common is on the control board to bring on the condenser (outside unit) in cooling mode unless of course you have a digital stat which requires a common. Some do, some don't. 

r-power
w-heat
g-fan
and blue or yellow for cooling at stat which I'm assuming is the black. 

the terminal for cooling is labeled "Y".


----------



## Mister M (Nov 22, 2011)

Doc Holliday said:


> One system for both up and down, zoned, or two individaul systems?


I do not know. If there is a way I can tell by looking, please let me know.

There is 1 furnace and it uses gas. On the furnace is an electrical board; there is a place on it where the colored wires I mentioned take up 4 of 5 spots. 4 of the spots have a single letter beside them, such as R. One spot says "COMM", with a bit more text, which I can not remember(I don't have access to the furnace right now); the black wire is going into this spot.

Thank you for your reply.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

If this is a rental, why isn't the landlord taking care of the problem.


----------



## Doc Holliday (Mar 12, 2011)

You said one furnace with a board ON the furnace, not IN the furnace. This leads me to believe that you have a zoned system. What this is is more than one thermostat controlling one system, heating or cooling each zone, zone being where each thermostat is located. If one stat calls for heat than air will flow only to that zone. Dampers in each zone's main trunk line open and close with the desired set point of stat meaning if a stat is calling the damper will open and allow air to flow to said zone. If stat is not calling then the damper remains closed. 

Take some pictures of it all so we can better understand and help. All wiring in stat, the wiring of the board(s) in and on the furnace, etc...


----------



## Technow (Nov 12, 2010)

gregzoll said:


> If this is a rental, why isn't the landlord taking care of the problem.


I agree....the landlord is responsible to fix it.......


Take some pictures of it all so we can better understand and help. All wiring in stat, the wiring of the board(s) in and on the furnace, etc...[/quote]


If this is indeed rental property, the tenant should not touch anything..... I have done work for landlords in the past and almost everyone of them is looking for a reason to backcharge and keep the security deposit....

I dropped a "landlord" last summer because he wanted me to write on the ticket it was the tenants fault......the tenant was only going into the attic to change the filter and (might have) bumped one of the many splices in the thermostat wire that should have been replaced years ago....I wouldn't do it.


----------



## Doc Holliday (Mar 12, 2011)

Too late, his father has already messed around. Pictures will not hurt anything and if the landlord calls out a tech then the info we provide will give the tenant some insight. He can always talk to the tech and tell him what we said. Doesn't neccassarily mean he has to touch anything although and again, it's too late for that. 

Plus I'd like to know what is going on.


----------



## Technow (Nov 12, 2010)

I have to quit responding to posts while I am watching Judge Judy :thumbup:

but it would be in the best interest of the tenant to NOT speak...other than demanding to the landlord that they are COLD...


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Technow said:


> I have to quit responding to posts while I am watching Judge Judy :thumbup:
> 
> but it would not be in the best interest of the tenant to NOT speak...other than demanding to the landlord that they are COLD...


Or contacting their local tenant rights group, or public health department.


----------



## Doc Holliday (Mar 12, 2011)

I've always liked Judge Alex. :laughing:

I'm a tenant and my landlord either takes forever to have something done or when he does it himself he does it illegally. A gfci receptacle on the kitchen counter went out. A week later he put in a regular, used receptacle. I told him it was illegal (counter top areas where water is present require ground fault indicators) and he said he'd change it but it's been a month now. 

Now if I were to wet my finger and plug something in and get hit than I'd be the winner of a lawsuit. Hmmmmm....:whistling2:

A receptacle went bad in the master bedroom and took out the entire rooms power. Two weeks for that to be fixed and by a non licensed electrician to boot. 

I cleaned up the a/c by cleaning both coils, patching up a lot of air leaks and mounting the stat which was hanging loose and all without his knowledge.


DoOd is a putz at best.


----------



## Technow (Nov 12, 2010)

Doc Holliday said:


> I've always liked Judge Alex. :laughing:
> 
> I'm a tenant and my landlord either takes forever to have something done or when he does it himself he does it illegally. A gfci receptacle on the kitchen counter went out. A week later he put in a regular, used receptacle. I told him it was illegal (counter top areas where water is present require ground fault indicators) and he said he'd change it but it's been a month now.
> 
> ...


 
I rented a house 4 years ago for 10 months.....I fixed and tuned the ac while I was there....nobody but me and the billions of people who read this post will ever know :thumbsup: I even removed the hard start kit when I left....Because if someone is so cheap to use some hack and put a recip on a non-bleed TXV, I'm not leaving it! :jester:


----------



## Technow (Nov 12, 2010)

....if only I could have figured out how to put the 1/2" of crud back on the evap. coil.....:laughing:


----------



## Doc Holliday (Mar 12, 2011)

Oh, when I move I'm making sure the next renters get a brand new system. :thumbsup:


----------



## Technow (Nov 12, 2010)

Doc Holliday said:


> Oh, when I move I'm making sure the next renters get a brand new system. :thumbsup:


In my case.....the owner was moving back in.....


----------



## Doc Holliday (Mar 12, 2011)

Technow said:


> In my case.....the owner was moving back in.....


 
I just want to know that the guy is spending some money out of his own pocket. A used receptacle? On my kitchen counter? Come on now, that's like someones' dirty undies. :thumbup:


----------



## Technow (Nov 12, 2010)

Doc Holliday said:


> I just want to know that the guy is spending some money out of his own pocket. A used receptacle? On my kitchen counter? Come on now, that's like someones' dirty undies. :thumbup:


 
There is a $2 savings.


----------

